

Our Latest Project: Typeforms.com Custom Forms + Real Time search engine - okeumeni
http://www.typeforms.com/

======
slig
I liked the idea... a few things that I noticed:

\- It is not clear for me what "Create Survey Account" check means. \- The
"URL to survey" is showed blank, as I haven't created a survey yet. (maybe it
shouldn't visible yet) \- I find it very confusing to create new stuff, as it
shows the listing of all the records above the form.

~~~
okeumeni
Great Feedback! We will address those issues to make the ride smoother with
TypeForms, Thanks

------
jnorthrop
It appears to be a nice idea, but, honestly, I can't read that green type. It
hurts my eyes.

~~~
okeumeni
Fixed, we change the color to a darker green. Thanks.

